# Oil Leak



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

Just installed my new 66 tri power. The engine run well and drives good with acceleration as expected. Got back to the house and discovered some oil under the manifold on top of the valley pan. Also some oil next to the distributor. I'm thinking it's coming from the PVC valve and/or the valley pan and or the intake gasket. I'll re-torck the intake and replace the PVC valve. But, I'm thinking it may be the oil pump issue. When I re-built the engine they installed a 90lb oil pump. Thinking more is better, I guess....But, I'm thinking it's putting too much pressure in the motor causing oil to blow out the PCV valve and possible failing some gaskets. Any thoughts?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's certainly a lot of pressure. The oil could be coming up around the two bolts that hold tor lifter cover on. You might try removing the bolts, putting some silicone sealant around the bolt heads, running them down but leaving them very loose until the silicone starts to set up, then just snugging them up. They don't have to be he-man tight here.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What the man said. Intake manifolds on these cars don't leak oil, so don't bother to re-torque. It could be a missing or bad distributor gasket, as well. Valley pan leaks are fairly common. The pan must be straight, and torqued just so. Don't overtighten, or you could break the casting in the engine that the bolt goes into and warp the pan as well. i always use silicone sealer under the bolt heads and washers. Learned that one a long time ago.


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> What the man said. Intake manifolds on these cars don't leak oil, so don't bother to re-torque. It could be a missing or bad distributor gasket, as well. Valley pan leaks are fairly common. The pan must be straight, and torqued just so. Don't overtighten, or you could break the casting in the engine that the bolt goes into and warp the pan as well. i always use silicone sealer under the bolt heads and washers. Learned that one a long time ago.


*"The oil could be coming up around the two bolts that hold tor lifter cover on."*

When you say lifter cover....does that mean the valve cover, valley pan or something to do with the valve train itself? If it's inside the valve cover then the valve cover is the culprit. I guess? Pictures would help....not sure what you mean...

I guess I should take the intake back off and re-set the valley pan and check for distributor gasket.. I didn't mess with the valley pan except to tighten the two bolts a bit. Maybe too much....found oil residue on the valley pan when changing out the intake. Hadn't run the car in a few months so maybe the fresh oil look I see now just wasn't there..........

Thanks again for the feedback..


----------



## gtoearl (Dec 21, 2009)

geeteeohguy said:


> What the man said. Intake manifolds on these cars don't leak oil, so don't bother to re-torque. It could be a missing or bad distributor gasket, as well. Valley pan leaks are fairly common. The pan must be straight, and torqued just so. Don't overtighten, or you could break the casting in the engine that the bolt goes into and warp the pan as well. i always use silicone sealer under the bolt heads and washers. Learned that one a long time ago.


thought of something else. I have a #16 1968 heads on the engine. There are two exposed bolt holes on the rear of each head that the manifold doesn't reach. Will oil come up those holes? It didn't look like it on inspection....thanks again...


----------

